# Luna our Russian blue!



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Here is our first ever pet for our home, a beautiful 2 year old russian blue lady! She is enjoying being spoiled with attention by my 3 kids! (I posted these in a diff section before I realied there was a phto section!  ) We have had her a week today!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww shes very pretty, love her a name,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Oh wow! She is so stunning!! I am such a sucker for blues- they are just beautiful :001_wub: 

Looks like she's settling in very well with you


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

She's beautiful! 
Enjoy being her slave! :thumbup:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

She's a beauty!


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Some more...Queen Luna taking over the fire :001_tt1:


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

She looks very contented and settled already. Beautiful


----------



## Henri (Oct 10, 2012)

she's gorgeous.

Her coat makes me want to stroke her!


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you! She is recovering from being spayed a few days ago so hopefully she is back to normal soon!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a beautiful girl :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Today we got her 'brother' (not real brother but brought up together from young kittens). She was so excited and interested in him! Smelling him everywhere, following him, sitting and watching him for ages!! He, on the other hand was initially very confident, ran everywhere, ate from her bowl, used her litter tray, then he hid in the laundry basket for ages and after a short nap is once again exploring his new surroundings and friend!

Hope this is the beginning of a lovely cat relationship together :001_wub:

Here is Orion:

(more pics coming soon as he settles!)


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Ooops pics didn't attach!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh wow!! He's so handsome!! :001_wub: He looks like he's smiling :001_wub:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Now that is one really handsome lad!!!!! :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: Which breeder did they come from if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## labydird (Aug 1, 2012)

Thank you, its funny how they look the same but at the same time so different (he looks more masculine etc!)

I don't mind, they are both from a lovely breeder, here is her site: Regal Russian Blues

(as you can see I took Orions pics from there as I haven't been able to take a good one of him yet since he isn't sitting still!  )

Both have such lovely temperaments, really gentle and loving!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations, I remember your first post when you said you were looking for a Russian to adopt..... now a few months later you have TWO you lucky lady, really looking forward to seeing many more pics in the future and hearing about their personalities.... be warned they will have you wrapped around their paws in no time :001_tongue::001_tongue:


----------

